# Puerto Rico’s African Honey Bees ..............



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

.............Have Been Selected To Be Gentle, And Are Already Varroa Resistant.

https://www.beeculture.com/catch-bu...ees-selected-gentle-already-varroa-resistant/

Another overlooked story, AFAIK.
Anyone from Puerto Rico sells queens?


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Here is another post about them. https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?341748-gentle-africanized-bees-in-puerto-rico


----------



## karmahoneyproject (Jan 17, 2019)

My understanding is that the current legislation does not allow export of bee's from Puerto Rico, can anyone confirm this? There was a bee conference in the senate building last week that I missed. :s


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Interesting article- They hypothesize that the drastic devastation caused by Hurricane George in 1998 was a significant contributor to the selection pressure that resulted in less aggressive AHB's. Dr. Turgul Giray opines, _"You either invest in military or you invest in economy."_


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

well likely the most aggressive were destroyed and the most gentle were split.
nasty bees in a densely populated area would be "know" and dealt with.

good article shows what is possible.

GG


----------

